# Coming soon: AFX/Tomy Ultra-Modified Oval Body



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

A late summer replacement for the AMG Eagle is being proposed by AJ, John, Martin and myself for local oval competetion. Since there is no way to adapt my current Super Modified to work on the Tomy chassis this is a "from the ground up" project. Wide and low slung with a decided offset and an exposed engine, and set up to run large overhead wings, the Ultra-Modifieds will not be based on any existing Super Modified type. There also may be either a molded in or an optional front wing.

The car will be built up on a broken Tomy chassis I have so it will work with everything from the XT to G-Jet to SG+. It will also work on Tyco 440 series cars by using 2-sided tape for mounting. Essentially it will become the local racers replacement for the Eagle, which will be phased out both in the CCRA and in my series after the summer. The Eagle won't be completely dropped from my line-up, but on the short tracks of the CCRA and my series they just don't work realistically. It may also be raced without a wing but the cage top will be designed for one to be mounted. 

Designs are already on paper, construction can begin by midweek with a finished buck ready by the weekend. Production will begin the following week, with local testers already signing on for the cars.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Now for something completely different.*

Why is it the more detailed I draw something out my local guys tend to want to wipe themselves with the idea later on. Between qualifying sessions tonight John and Martin basically tore out the pages with the new car laid out on itn and replaced it with a radical straight up USAC Silver Crown style sprinter. No wings, side pods like the Eagle, a wedge nose and a tear dropped cowling make this thing look very slippery. I'm not sure how the side pods will work out with the mounts but it's worth a try. Based on a Beast Chassis car it will have a rounded tail tank with a headrest, a low cockpit and sloping nose. 

Expect pictures in a day or so.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Evolution One - Roll Out*

I got up early this morning as I always do, around 5:45AM. This after being up to midnight last night talking slot cars with the guys, many of whom took power naps on my new living room floor before heading back to their respective homes before I got back up. The anticipation of building this new sprinter has been dwelling on me even in my sleep.

So after a quick breakfast I began boxing in the chassis and building the bubble tank, and in only three short hours (thanks to a dremel tool and 5 minute epoxy) it was done. The overall look is that of a USAC Silver Crown pavement car much like those that race at the Copper Classic at PIR. 



















The clear looking areas are the epoxy where I have sanded and shaped away the plastic sheeting used to get the general shape. I'm finding that this is more and more easier as I go along. I used to use modeling putty but the epoxy dries faster, harder and hold up to heat so much better. 

The nose is a wedge shaped affair, full span across the front of the car like an Indy or Formula car. The cowling has a slight tear drop taper in front to channel the air around the car. 










The traditional bubble fuel tank has a head rest molded in, and while this was the most complex shape of the whole project it was so much easier with the epoxy filler. I'm debating now to step the bottom of the bubble to give it strength with molded in nerf bars. 










I did three test draws once the design had cured and used a Tomy Turbo chassis to do a test fitting. Because of the side pods they don't lock into place like the Pavement Modified does, but they do fit the chassis extremely close so using two small pieces of two-sided tape will hold it securely. I also checked the fit with an XT and it will also work with that application with a little tape. I also used a Tyco 440X2 chassis to do a test fit, and although its a few millimeters higher it fits that chassis well. 

With credits to Zig for some of his innovative designs this car looks great and I'm sure testing will prove it to be a good compliment to the Pavement Modified. I'll try to have pics of the one I have in the paint shop either later this evening or early tomorrow.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

It's not a show car, and I never claim to be a good painter, but here's the #1 test car.





































Still needs a little work, I may try a few things but for the most part it is where it should be. This is on a Tomy Turbo chassis but it fits a MT/XT pretty well too.


----------



## zig (Mar 11, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


>


Looks good Pete :thumbsup:









Tracy Hines in A.J. Foyt's Silver Crown car on his way to victory lane at Homestead.

ZIG


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That's the pic I was looking for, I'm debating about the roll cage extensions but I need to "lift" the whole mold about 1/4" to get better side skirt and nose height. I'll build up on the bottom of the buck later this morning and see how it works out. I did cut out the blocks on the end of the mounting tab blister and the chassis tab ends now hold the body on a lot better.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Pete - Great work again! I really like how you molded the body for the chassis tabs without them sticking out of the body. Very creative.
Jim


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Jim the tabs are an important structural part of the XT chassis and this body actually fits that one as well. Where the tab blisters are could actually be part of the body work over the exhaust on a 1:1 car of this type so it still looks somewhat realistic. If you look at the pic Zig posted the exhaust actually run into the side pods, its just a matter of throwing an outlet on them for the effect. 

I did some testing and the body looks good. Aerodynamically its hard to say this is any better than anything else but if looks count it is pretty slick. Its just a hair taller than the Eagle and just a little shorter. On a 440X2 chassis it sits a bit taller and that's why I need a bit longer skirting on the sidepods and in the nose. I gave AJ one and he mounted it on a Life Like car and it ran like a monkey on crack, and sat very low. This evening I want to try it out on Martin's high banked oval to see if it drags anywhere.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

*I dunno, I got excited about this. Maybe its just me.*

Having now received my one example I was permitted to test I can say that this is a pretty clean looking and running car. Aero plays such a small part in our type of racing, grams of drag really don't matter one way or the other. But compaired to the Eagle Formula car this thing looks slicker. I ran it hard on several different chassis (one of the advantages of Petey's "One Chassis" concept) and on my high banked 4 lane it cooked. Just for grins I stuck a 1"X1" Outlaw wing on it and it looked even better. 

I know you guys have your own racing programs and your own prefered body styles and such, but I tell you this one is worth a look. So far it fits the following:

Pre-Magna-Tractions
Magna-Tractions and X-Tractions
G-Plus
Tomy Turbo
Tomy Super G-Plus
Tyco 440 and 440X2
BSRT G-Jet w/wo body clip
BSRT G3
BSRT 440-T2

AJ even mounted his on a Life-Like Power Tracker and smoked us all. I haven't found a chassis yet it won't adapt to. IMHO this makes the Pavement Modified obsolete, it's a better looking (realistically) car. I can't offer any better a sales pitch than that.

Oh yeah, they're only a buck and a half each. Such a deal.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Martin Simone said:


> I know you guys have your own racing programs and your own prefered body styles and such, but I tell you this one is worth a look. So far it fits the following:
> 
> Pre-Magna-Tractions
> Magna-Tractions and X-Tractions
> ...


I'll take a dozen. Maybe two!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ron if you order 2 dozen I'll make it an even $30.00 and pay your shipping. That's about $10 off. I haven't finished stepping up the mold yet but I did make a slight change to the tabs that helps it stay on the chassis a little better. I'll more than likely put the bottom on it tomorrow sometime and make some for stock. Let me know either by PM or through my website.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The first 15 replacements for the summer sprinter series have been ordered, the first is one of my replacement for the Coke sponsored #3 that has been raced in the CCRA oval series this spring. From this head-on shot you can see how much lower the new car is.










The car fits the MT/XT chassis so the CCRA will use it on the that chassis. It also fits Tomy Turbo chassis which will make up the summer magnet chassis series for the Sequoia Racing boys, when we overlap the events all we have to do is replace our Eagles with this new car, no further mods are necessary other than adding an outlaw style top wing. The CCRA will permit both the taller Gold Cup car and the Evolution 1 Silver Crown car in this series.










Those of you wanting painted and cut Eagle bodies that have been pre-raced let me know and I'll be making them available in about two weeks once the guys trade them in for the Evolution 1's. Some of them have wear on the decals (especially mine) but the paint is pretty much intact on all of them.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Pete, 

That pup is lower than a vacuum cleaner.

Love the new "hoover" look!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

It sits lower on the XT chassis than the Turbo chassis. I've been doing some testing tonight without a wing. I need to make a couple of wings for the CCRA guys to tech so I can do more testing with them on. Interesting that the nose decal on my sprinter is shattered just like my Eagles is...just don't spin in front of me or else. 

BTW Ron, I just noticed the sponsor on this one, if you want it I'll sell it to you for $10 plus $2 shipping. That's my going rate for painted/cut and unraced. I can do another #3 car with no problem. I'm fairly certain I'm not going to be running the #1 plate in the summer series.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete, I ain't never seen Lexan look so good awesome work!


Coach


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Lap times between the Evolution 1 and the Eagle are the same, at least without the wing. The CCRA won't be running nose wings either which is fine with me. I almost molded a nose win in ala Zig style, good thing I didn't.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Pete, nice stuff but I was wonderin'... it looks like you cut the lexan with scissors and the wheel wells aren't that sharp. Have you ever tried using a dremmel to sand down the wells with? I use that all that time on my lexans and all the lines come out perfectly straight and even.

No offense, your bodies look good, just a thought though.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Scissors? I used tin snips, dull ones too. 

I tend to get carried away with my dremel. I have cut circular areas out for the wheels before but this car is cut for both the Tomy and XT chassis, hence the more open areas that have been chopped. I admit to being a hack, but they still go fast.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey guys got a call a little bit ago. Pete was in an accident with his Mustang this afternoon, his wife says he got hit from behind and shoved into and partially under a delivery truck. Right now all they know is he broke both his ankles and has other feet and knee injuries. I talked to her about half an hour ago and they're going to do surgery on one foot to repair a bleeder. I assume it's to the foot he just had the surgery done to about a month and a half ago but not sure.

If any of you have orders for bodies pending with him email me at [email protected] and I'll see what I can do about getting them out to you. He may be down a while and you shouldn't have to wait, and it may be a few days before I get in to see him to find out what he's doing.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

This morning I went down to FCH and visited the big guy. He broke both of his heal bones and some smaller bones in each foot. He also dislocated his left knee. The Roush Mustang convertibles don't have the X brace that previous year Fox body cars do and the unibody folded trapping both feet under the dash. He also has a borken nose from the airbag but somehow it looks better that way. He'll get out in the morning and should be back online by the weekend.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

get well soon pete


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely some neat looking plastic! Great way to mount them on an AFX style chassis. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

damn.... get well soon man!!

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Get well Pete.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Gawd Pete, two busted wheels, a mashed grill (darn airbags anyway), probably gonna have the ole Lone Ranger dual blackeyes to boot.

All kiddin aside big guy. I'm just glad your alive. 

Wishing you the best for a speedy recovery!

Bill and Robin


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Glad to hear your Ok Pete, now to make you laugh.. hows the car medical science can fix your mug. But that Roush man hows the Roush....


Coach!

JK glad you gonna be ok.. and now you get service in bed.. But honey they hurt a tad," can you please bring me dinne rhere?"

"Its been ten years dang it get it yerself!"


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

The car is a total loss, although some insurance company will make a mint off the parts. The engine had a GT40 intake and Flowmasters, and it had custom directional 22" Boyds wheels. Expect it to be on www.wreckedexotics.com pretty soon, it's yellow with black interior and was up to the windshied under the back of the truck. Bill I don't think his eyes will be blackened just yet, the guy that hit him was 17 years old and driving on a permit only, I'm sure there will be a fight in a bit. My money will be on the kid, it's a bit hard to bob and weeve with walking boots on both feet. BTW, they brought the car to the dealership under cover and never took it off the roll-a-way. As soon as it was evaluated and we got his personal stuff out off it went to Stockton to be auctioned I'm sure. This now leaves him with his <hehehe> Escape Hybred 4X4 as primary transportation. 0-60 is measured with a calendar.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Damn. Sorry to hear about the accident. Glad to hear he's relatively OK. 

Pete, next time you buy a small ragtop, have some sub-frame conectors installed immediately. Better yet, avoid the small ragtops.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mayhem, I don't really consider the 2005 Mustang small, do you? I don't think sub-frame connectors wouldn't have made much of a difference, the car actually folded above where the front clip connects to the unibody at the firewall. It took a 35 mph impact from behind and the Tommy Lift of the delivery truck actually hit 8" from the top of the cowling and firewall and that's where it buckled. This was not a Stage Roush car, it was an appearance package only so it's not that huge a loss other than some engine work martin mentioned. But the manifold was cleaned off the top of the engine anyway but the lift gate so it don't matter. In any event the car is at a Roush shop in Torrence, California, they're never "totalled" as just about everything not bent will be used again. 



Martin Simone said:


> This now leaves him with his <hehehe> Escape Hybred 4X4 as primary transportation. 0-60 is measured with a calendar.


And my Escape Hybred will still stomp the dog crap out of his '04 ZTS Focus SVT wannabe in the 1/8th mile AND get 35 mpg doing it. Anytime you want to race to Las Vegas again Martin you let me know...I won't have to make a pit stop like you have to in Mojave.


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Good to hear you back at the computer pete. Get well soon...Darryl


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> And my Escape Hybred will still stomp the dog crap out of his '04 ZTS Focus SVT wannabe in the 1/8th mile AND get 35 mpg doing it. Anytime you want to race to Las Vegas again Martin you let me know...I won't have to make a pit stop like you have to in Mojave.



Hey Race him to Vegas end of June when I am there.. we can hmmm get in trouble together, glad to see you up and around!


Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I may be walking by then, driving maybe too. Dave, the last time we went he had to stop twice for gas, once in Mojave and once in Barstow. He got a ticket on Highway 58 doing 88 mph in a 70 zone. Cop said two more mph and he would have impounded his Focus. The Hybred is governed to run no faster than 105, and with 4WD it's more like 90. I get about 580 miles on a 16 gallon tank in combined freeway and city driving, 540 running the a/c. Strictly highway driving I actually get less mpg than in the city only. With both the electirc motor and that 2.3 green engine on accelleration it will chirp the front tires, and on Pismo beach I can run the dunes in 4WD all day and drive back to Fresno on the same tank of gas I left with it with. It's the best SUV I've ever owned.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Pete McKay said:


> Mayhem, I don't really consider the 2005 Mustang small, do you? I don't think sub-frame connectors wouldn't have made much of a difference, the car actually folded above where the front clip connects to the unibody at the firewall. It took a 35 mph impact from behind and the Tommy Lift of the delivery truck actually hit 8" from the top of the cowling and firewall and that's where it buckled.


Compared to my '88 Cougar, it's small.  Granted not as small as a Pinto/Escort/Focus, but smaller than I like.

The subframe connectors connect your front clip frame to the rear clip frame with (usually) 2x3" box steel, thus strengthening your your unibody. They're welded into place and prevent twisting of the frame under hard acceleration and buckling under head-on or rear end impacts.


----------



## Decker (May 17, 2007)

pete whats shipping to florida on a super modified body cost?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Decker, $2 with the postage increase. I'll be mid week next week before I can get them done since I can't stand up right now and Martin is off at some new product seminar. I'm working on a new release as well but I think I'll be tight lipped about this one.


----------



## Decker (May 17, 2007)

can i send the money order for 3.50 and when you get around to it you can mail me it?



Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Decker, sure, the address is on my website. With a money order it'll go out usually the same day. Actually I'm going to have to impose a minimum paypal order of 5 bodies now because of their fee's, so this will work best for you.


----------

